# SAyoc Kali seminar - Warsaw, Poland



## dohap (Mar 25, 2004)

Sayoc Kali Seminar  - 8-9th of May 2004, Warsaw, Poland

The unique opportunity to taste and learn Sayoc Kali.
The only chance to train techniques and check your fighting skills %-} .

Host: Warsaw Impact Club (Kali - Escrima - FarangMuSul- Hwarangdo)
featuring: Guro Steve Lefebvre (Sayoc Kali ***. L-2 Instructor and Whip Instructor, Kalis Ilustrisimo representative under Ray Floro).

2-days-seminar (11 hrs) will include special projectiles session (Sayoc Bakal) and will be held at Saleta Fight Club in Warsaw.
On Saturday participants will have an opportunity to attend kerambit class.

Cost: 1 day - 70 euro, both days - 110 euro
Nearest airport is Warsaw International Airport

Training blades, equipment, dvds will be available for purchase.

Contact, more info and help with finding good hotel and restaurants: 
Tomek Foik +48 600 443 104, sayoc@o2.pl, www.saletaclub.com


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Mar 31, 2004)

Hello Tomek!

I am looking forward to more excellent training with you and your students!! We will definitely be having some long training sessions, with lots of new material and a refinement of what you already know!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Sayoc.com
www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

